# Best way to attach elastic?



## Seventh_He4ven (Jul 30, 2010)

I've recently built a slingshot and have bought myself a flatband (although I'm still not sure) But what is the best way of attaching to the "hunter" style slingshots, say if I was to buy a tube or square elastic for it?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would sugest drilling a hole through the fork and feeding the tube through and around i will attack a page on different attachment types. hope this helps
http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_attach.html


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Seventh_He4ven said:


> I've recently built a slingshot and have bought myself a flatband (although I'm still not sure) But what is the best way of attaching to the "hunter" style slingshots, say if I was to buy a tube or square elastic for it?


There are quite a few ways that you can attach solids or tubes that do not entail changing your slingshot. I would suggest one of these:










This can be done on the pouch and the same way with a half of a pouch for binding to each fork. This is what I am about to change to selling for a tube conversion kit. I think this is best!!!!


----------

